# Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern



## carni68

Ich habe gehört, dass man in M-V an der Prüfung teilnehmen kann, ohne vorher einen Vorbereitungskurs besucht haben zu müssen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man die Prüfungsfragen herbekommt, um sich vorbereiten zu können? Hat auch jemand Tips, wo man sich zur Prüfung anmeldet?


----------



## Zacki

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo Carni,
auf der Seite http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischerpruefung.php
gibt es Online-Prüfungsfragen - momentan leider nicht für MVP, aber da kann man online üben z.B. nach den Fragen von Bayern, Brandenburg etc., vielleicht findest Du dort ja nähere Infos zu Anmeldungen etc. Das Übungstool ist auf jeden Fall klasse. Gruss Zacki.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

das nützt ihm gar nichts wenn mvp nicht dabei ist.

antonio


----------



## Zacki

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*





*Ok, das mag Unterschiede in den Fragen je Bundesland geben, 100% werden die nicht identisch sein. Da hilft dann vielleicht nur das Original, das man wohl hier bekommt.
*

*Broschüre Fischereischeinprüfung in M-V*


Die Broschüre beinhaltet Informationen zur Teilnahme an der Fischereischeinprüfung in M-V, die Lehrinhalte, Literaturhinweise, Fragenkataloge zur Prüfung.  
Ausgabe: 2006, 52 Seiten 
Preis: 3 Euro + Versandkosten (1,45 Euro) 
Herausgeber: Fischereischutzverein M-V e.V., PF 102064, 18003 Rostock

Nähere Infos zu Anmeldungen sind ebenfalls auf dieser Website vorhanden:
http://www.lallf.de/Angelfischerei.117.0.html
Viel Erfolg.
P.S. Dümmer wird man übrigens nicht, wenn man den Online-Test für Bayern oder Sachsen - Anhalt zusätzlich zum Üben nutzt - aber Achtung bei Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen.
​


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Auch die Broschüre vom Lallf wird ihm nich bei der Vorbereitung zur Prüfung helfen. Dort kann man zwar alle Prüfungsfragen von M/V nachlesen, nur nicht Inhalt, bzw. Antworten darauf!

Andere Literatur über die Vorbereitung speziell für M/V gibt es nicht! Andere Literatur geht zur Not aber auch #c

Wieso besuchst du nich einen Vorbereitungslehrgang? Diese werden u.a. auch als Crashkurs angeboten!

Zwar nicht von allen Ausbildern, aber von einigen


----------



## antonio

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

material muß es irgendwo geben.
wenn lehrgänge/crashkurse angeboten werden müssen die ja auch mit irgendwas arbeiten.
also am besten mal dort erkundigen.
viele bl arbeiten mit material von heintges, vielleicht is ja da was dabei.

antonio


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



antonio schrieb:


> material muß es irgendwo geben.
> wenn lehrgänge/crashkurse angeboten werden müssen die ja auch mit irgendwas arbeiten.



Für meine Lehrgänge habe ich mein eigenes Material! Weil es eben nichts zufriedenstellendes gab.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Für meine Lehrgänge habe ich mein eigenes Material! Weil es eben nichts zufriedenstellendes gab.



aber es muß ja irgendwo prüfungsfragen oder ähnliches geben,oder wie läuft das bei euch da oben.
mach mal den erklärbär|kopfkrat|wavey::vik:

antonio


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Zacki schrieb:
			
		

> Broschüre Fischereischeinprüfung in M-V
> 
> 
> Die Broschüre beinhaltet Informationen zur Teilnahme an der Fischereischeinprüfung in M-V, die Lehrinhalte, Literaturhinweise, Fragenkataloge zur Prüfung.
> Ausgabe: 2006, 52 Seiten
> Preis: 3 Euro + Versandkosten (1,45 Euro)
> Herausgeber: Fischereischutzverein M-V e.V., PF 102064, 18003 Rostock


Das ist wirklich das einzige freizugängliche Material, was es für M/V gibt.
Leider taugt es zur autodidakten Vorbereitung herzlich wenig, da diese Broschüre keine Antworten bietet.
Die einzige möglichkeit: Man benutzt irgendeine Literatur die sich mit Sportfischerprüfung beschäftigt und sucht dort die Lösungen der in der Broschüre enthaltenden Fragen selbstständig. Boar, wat nen Aufwand. Es sind ja immerhin 1176 Fragen. Und da behaupten Fischereibehörden anderer Bundesländer immer, unsere Prüfung wäre zu leicht |gr:

Einfacher, sicherer und bequemer wäre dann der Vorbereitungslehrgang. Denn dort wird gezielt für die Prüfung gelernt.


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

:vik:

Es stimmt Prüfungsfragen für M/V gibt es nicht. Man kann aber die Fragen anderer Bundesländer nutzen, zB. SH. Die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße entnimmst du der Bifo MV oder der Küfo MV und Fischereigesetz MV. Gesetzes Frage kommen definitiv ran. 
Von Crashkursen halte ich nicht so viel. 
Der Link von Zacki ist ok. Beim LALLF findest du auch allerhand. Wie gesagt man schafft es ohne Lehrgang. Aber vergessen kannst du es, wenn du ohne vorher zu lernen hingehst. |uhoh: Dann sind selbst die 26€ Prüfungsgebühr rausgeschmissen. Also lernen, lernen und nochmals lernen. ;+;+ wer sagte das nochmal;+;+

Finke20 #h


----------



## Hufi96

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Aber vergessen kannst du es, wenn du ohne vorher zu lernen hingehst. |uhoh: Dann sind selbst die 26€ Prüfungsgebühr rausgeschmissen. Also lernen, lernen und nochmals lernen. ;+;+ wer sagte das nochmal;+;+
> 
> Finke20 #h



Es sei denn man nimmt seine Unterlagen mit zur Prüfung und sucht sich die Antworten auf die Fragen genüsslich raus. So hat es damals ein älterer Herr während unserer Prüfung gemacht. Ist zwar nicht Sinn der Sache, aber über sein kaltschnäuzigkeit habe ich schon gestaunt


----------



## henni82

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

fällt man durch die prüfung zur fischereiausübung durch???
bekommt man nich irgendwo son übungsbogen?zur meiner zeit gabs sowas noch. ich glaube den habe irgendwo noch rumliegen.hast du sowat nich belle?dat reicht doch eigentlich aus. die alten vereinsangler haben bei meinem lehrgang, eh nur daraus vorgelesen.
und so schwer ist dat ja nun auch nich!!wer logisch denkt, hats halb geschafft!!!wichtig sind die gesetze und die schonzeiten, sowie die mindestmaße.
grüsse....


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Neeee Henni,
ich hab sowat nich. Ausserdem denke ich mal, du hast noch Unterlagen von vor Mai 2006. Die sind nicht mehr aktuell, seit knapp drei Jahren haben wir einen neuen Prüfungskatalog.

@Finke
Wieso hälste nix von Crashkursen? Ob ich nun den Leuten in vier Samstagen a 4 Stunden oder an einem Wochenende mit insgesamt 16 bis 18 Stunden auf die Prüfung vorbereite, bleibt sich doch egal.
Den Rest des Bio-Gedöns, den ein Angler eh nicht brauch, kann ich den Leuten ersparen, wenn es nicht in der Prüfung vorkommt.


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

:vik:

Wie gesagt es ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung. 
Man kann in 16 Stunden nicht das Wissen für den Fischereischein vermitteln, schon gar nicht an Kinder.
Außen man hat die Prüfungsfragen samt Antworten und wiederholt diese immer wieder, also auswendig lernen. 

Sicher gibt aus Sachen die nicht in der Prüfung abgefragt werden. Die aber trotzdem Unterrichtet werden sollten.

Weiter möchte ich mich nicht dazu äußern. Weil hinter belle-hro, verbirgt sich wahrscheinlich Belle´s Angelschule |kopfkrat.

Gruß finke20 #h


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ein gut durchgeführter Lehrgang zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischereischeinprüfung ist in jedem Fall mehr Wert, als die 11hunterxxx Fragen und Antworten - ich habe beides (das eine gekauft und das andere mitgemacht) und der Lehrgang hat mir tatsächlich geholfen.


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Prüfungsfragen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Finke20 schrieb:


> Man kann in 16 Stunden nicht das Wissen für den Fischereischein vermitteln, schon gar nicht an Kinder.


Komisch..|kopfkrat Dann scheint die Durchfallquote meiner Teilnehmer mit 5% aus 2007/2008 wohl nich zu stimmen, oder was ;+ Gerade Kinder sind sehr aufnahmefähig! Man muss es nur ordentlich vermitteln!


Finke20 schrieb:


> Außen man hat die Prüfungsfragen samt Antworten und wiederholt diese immer wieder, also auswendig lernen.


Ich schlag dir vor mal einen meiner Kurse zu besuchen. Da wirste feststellen, dass es nicht so läuft.  #d



Finke20 schrieb:


> Sicher gibt aus Sachen die nicht in der Prüfung abgefragt werden. Die aber trotzdem Unterrichtet werden sollten.


Beispiele? Ich denke, es sind schon genügend Fragen im Prüfungskomplex, die ein Angler nicht wissen muss (z.B.:_Wie müssen Hechtsömmerlinge in das Gewässer eingesetzt werden?_) Ich erspare meinen Teilnehmer diese Fragen und bringe ihnen lieber die praktische Umsetzung der Theorie bei, als das ich ausgebildete Fischbiologen vor mir habe, die keine Chancen haben die Prüfung zu bestehen (vor allen Dingen gilt das bei Kindern!)
Auch wenn das in den Köpfen einiger Verbandsfunktionäre immer noch herumgeistert.


Finke20 schrieb:


> *Weiter möchte ich mich nicht dazu äußern*. Weil hinter belle-hro, verbirgt sich wahrscheinlich Belle´s Angelschule


Jo steckt er  Und warum willste jetzt dich nich weiter äußern? |kopfkrat
Muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, odä?


----------

